# Fein multimaster Corded Versus Fein multimaster cordless



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am in the market for an oscillating tool, and it seems like I won't be sorry if I get the Fien Multimaster. Anyone have an opinion on whether the cordless performance is similar to the corded version?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

tonyc56 said:


> I am in the market for an oscillating tool, and it seems like I won't be sorry if I get the Fien Multimaster. Anyone have an opinion on whether the cordless performance is similar to the corded version?


The corded version will run longer than the cordless.

That's all I got......


:jester:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been told I have a keen eye...for the obvious.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't know about that particular unit, but going with the cordless Dewalt has been a game changing choice. Just grab and go. If I need it under a house, or in an attic, I can just grab it and use it. I couldn't go back to corded for a daily user. The Dewalt runs a long time with the 5.0 batteries.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I know everyone likes cordless everything but at some point not one brand of batteries handles all of your tools so you will then need electric to charge them.

A cordless omt is one of those tools that would come in real handy being cordless but I never feel limited by not having it. It comes with a 16' ft cord I think and I always find a spot to hook it up. The reliability of power with electric should not be undervalued.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I was against a cordless omt for awhile. I thought it was no big deal to get a cord out for what we used it for. Bought and used the crap out of several Fein MM's. Switched to a corded Bosch one ,pre-starlock, and it does well...just as well as our 350MM did. Finally bought the Dewalt cordless one day just to have with me when trimming just to cut shimms off. Holy Crap!! The Bosch almost never comes out now. It is that good.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Andrew have you burned out a Fein? I use my 250 almost everyday. Had it for 8 years or so, cant kill it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Andrew have you burned out a Fein? I use my 250 almost everyday. Had it for 8 years or so, cant kill it.


2! A 250 and a 350. Used them hard but not abused. The 350 only lasted 2 years. The 250 lasted about 6 years. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I've killed a Fein Corded, a Makita cordless, and Milwaukee 12V.
I keep a corded bosch in the trailer, but it's still in new looking shape cause it hardly ever gets used. My main go to is the 18v Milwaukee, but I can sense it's on the way out soon. When that happens I'm going to try the dewalt cordless, as they seem to be well liked.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the Bosch 18v brushless pre-starlock. I had a Sonicrafter, one of the better models, corded, before that. If I'm not using Bosch blades on the 18v, I have to keep the speed down, because it will destroy the mounting point of the blade. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I plunge cut dimensional lumber all the time with mine. I repaired 6ft of termite damage mudsill​, rim joist and floor joist trimming. Friday I cut out oak flooring and yesterday a variety of thing installing a large door.

Cant kill it. I must be lucky.


----------



## topflite (Dec 29, 2016)

I bought the cordless Fein. Very very happy with it. Glad I did not buy the corded version.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

It is usually the speed controls that go out on the Feins. At $65 they aren't worth replacing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't have any experience with the Fein cordless, but personally I haven't bought a corded tool in probably 2 years. I wouldn't buy a corded version (I have the corded Fein but always grab a cordless).


----------



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

The new brushless Fein starlock Multimaster is a beast. I would always go cordless with an OMT. It is incredibly smooth with the vibration dampening on it. I never use my corded ones now.

Personally, I have and use daily my Fein 12v Multitalent OMT. It is more powerful than my retired DeWalt 20v and all other brands 18v, except for the new Bosch 18v Brushless starlock just released.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> I don't have any experience with the Fein cordless, but personally I haven't bought a corded tool in probably 2 years. I wouldn't buy a corded version (I have the corded Fein but always grab a cordless).




So what cordless version are you using?


_____________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The.Handyman said:


> The new brushless Fein starlock Multimaster is a beast. I would always go cordless with an OMT. It is incredibly smooth with the vibration dampening on it. I never use my corded ones now.
> 
> Personally, I have and use daily my Fein 12v Multitalent OMT. It is more powerful than my retired DeWalt 20v and all other brands 18v, except for the new Bosch 18v Brushless starlock just released.




The 12v is better than the DeWalt? I'm looking into getting one. In debating on the Milwaukee, Fein, or DeWalt cordless.

I have a corded Fein 350, and I really like the soft-start and anti-vibration it has.




_____________


----------



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> The 12v is better than the DeWalt? I'm looking into getting one. In debating on the Milwaukee, Fein, or DeWalt cordless.
> 
> I have a corded Fein 350, and I really like the soft-start and anti-vibration it has.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is. The only bad thing is runtime is less than DeWalt with larger ah batteries. Currently, Fein only has 2.5ah 12v batteries. I have multiple, the kit comes with 2 batteries. They charge super fast too.









The 18v Fein has loads more power, it's insane. And a brushless motor to give better runtime.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

As dense as composite is, I think an 18v would be more suitable.


_____________


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> So what cordless version are you using?
> 
> 
> _____________


I've got the dewalt 20v and that's my preferred, I broke my makita (the old tool needed blade change) I'm really hoping they'll make a brushless one soon so I can replace it. The Milwaukee m18 is meh, I'm selling all my m18 stuff. I also have a bosch 12v but it just lives at home and it's fine for light stuff.


----------

